# OK to feed frozen RMBs?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I forget to take things out of the freezer sometimes until morning, and by the time dinner rolls around, the drumsticks or neck or whatever still aren't thawed. Sometimes I forget to take something out altogether









Is there any harm is feeding frozen RMBs? Lex doesn't seem to mind, and I think it might actually help with her teething pains.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've always fed them frozen and know several other people here will often feed them frozen on hot days, to teething puppies, when something doesn't thaw all the way or is forgotten to be pulled out, ect.

For Chance it actually helps slow him down so he doesn't eat them so fast which is one of the main reasons I feed them frozen.

I personally wouldn't worry anymore about it than a thawed bone.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Many people feed them frozen.

My guys will not eat them frozen. If I forget to defrost stuff I set it in a bucket of water. It will thaw pretty quickly.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks! I just wanted to be sure it wasn't harmful in some way. Like I said, she doesn't seem to mind at all, so I won't worry about it lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I put it in hot water to defrost also. I think a chunk of frozen meat must be about as pleasant to chew on as a rock so I won't give Jax frozen items.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine usually get their meals frozen, they don't mind and it slows them down...sometimes they're thawed, but normally it's frozen.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feed Sasha frozen on purpose to prevent gulping. Never had a problem except sometimes she seems cold just after eating.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I feed frozen RMBs often..they get them frozen, thawed whatever we have if I forget to thaw stuff...does not seem to make any difference to them at all


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My dogs don't even like them cold from the fridge....LOL
If I give them a cold chx leg quarter, they don't want to take it in their mouth and act like it's poison or something! They like room temperature much better.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali eats it either frozen or thawed. She seems to like it better thawed.


----------

